# Singing the praises of shell cordovan



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I've worn straps made from exotic leathers such as alligator, croc, lizard, ostrich, shark, various forms of calf and a few others. However, none of those materials combine as many desirable features into a single strap as shell cordovan.

While other materials are beautiful, and I love the look of a well made alligator or ostrich leg as much as the next guy, shell cordovan has an unmatched feel to it. There is something about the way it conforms to the wrist, almost hugging it.

It's also beautiful in its own right. A well made shell has a lovely sheen that adds class and sophistication.

It's also very durable, and I like that it doesn't crack when bent like other leathers and it breaks in quickly. I even like the way it smells - authentic.

While other materials may certainly evoke greater visual interest, none quite has the same feel. Who would have thought all this could come from a horse's ass?

Enjoying this one from Strap Geeks. Can't wait for the one on order from Aaron Bespoke.

What are your examples and thoughts about shell cordovan vs other materials?
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Huge fan of shell cordovan straps, belts and shoes. The material is incredibly robust. Twenty years ago, I spent more than seemed reasonable at the time on a pair of shell cordovan brogan wingtips. I've had them resoled a couple of times in the interim but they still look amazing - better than new because they've developed a wonderful patina.









Cambridge Shell Cordovan Wingtip | Men's Dress | Allen Edmonds


Shop Allen Edmonds Dress and Shoes. Footwear, apparel, & leather goods like the Cambridge Shell Cordovan Wingtip in Brown and more!




www.allenedmonds.com


----------



## finsenc (Oct 11, 2021)

Any other recommendations besides Strap Geeks or aaron Bespoke? Looking for 20/18 specifically …


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Christopher Ward, except that they used to have no visible branding, but now they have an etched twin flags motif on the clasp. A subtle engraved Christopher Ward name would have been better, I think. If you can live with the motif, they are tremendous value even at the price.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

I don’t understand shell cordovan. I have some straps, like from delugs at $80 and others that cost over 160. Is the leather in both the same thing? Is the quality different?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BorutP (Feb 10, 2021)

thewatchidiot said:


> I don’t understand shell cordovan. I have some straps, like from delugs at $80 and others that cost over 160. Is the leather in both the same thing? Is the quality different?


All leather is animal skin. Differences are from which animal it comes, from which part of said animal and which layers of skin are included. They have different properties, so which is better for watch strap depends on your personal preferences.
Shell cordovan is specific skin layer that exists only on horses on their rump.
I would not say that quality depends on type of leather but on tanning process. You can get any leather type of high quality.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

No straps currently with shell, but I have a number of boots with this material and I really like the quality and finish this leather offers. 

I am sure they would make great watch straps as well.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

thewatchidiot said:


> I don’t understand shell cordovan. I have some straps, like from delugs at $80 and others that cost over 160. Is the leather in both the same thing? Is the quality different?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The tannery makes a difference. Horween is widely considered the best.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

finsenc said:


> Any other recommendations besides Strap Geeks or aaron Bespoke? Looking for 20/18 specifically …


I'm sure there are others, but I can vouch for Strap Geeks. Their thin (2.4mm) 20/18 is refined and supple, better than the OEM Nomos puts on their watches in IMO.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm not big on shell cordovan watch straps. I prefer a pullup leather like CXL for casual watches and alligator or croc for dress watches.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

finsenc said:


> Any other recommendations besides Strap Geeks or aaron Bespoke? Looking for 20/18 specifically …


Rios1931 Seattle (non-padded) or Chicago/New York (padded). Nice shell cordovan German made straps at a reasonable price, around $65 to $75. The straps come in 20/18 and 20/16 so you need to make sure you are getting the right size. They are not stated as being made from Horween shell but I have several pairs of Alden boots made from Horween shell; the appearance is the same and quality seems comparable (wears like iron). They are a perfect fit on my 7.25" wrist but I think they might be too small on anything over 7.5" or so. There are more holes available but the tail end will be very short.

Non-padded Seattle shown.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

I loved the shell strap on my Nomos so much that I bought one for my Stowa. Feels amazing, and stays looking good for years. Well worth the money, I think.


----------

